# Bringing Forum Buddies to the TV World!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

This is one of the few threads I created that's related to DetailFest, I've just been to busy to do much posting since last week while we were preparing and then during and then after the event.

The point I want to make is that a keyword in my life is

Showcase

As in, showcase,

People
Products
Companies

This thread is an example of taking the opportunity to showcase others and specifically two of our forum members.

Here's the post...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Bringing Forum Buddies to the TV World!*

Anytime I get a chance to either bring the TV world to our forum or our forum world to TV I take it...

After the last class on each day I was able to fit in filming 4 rigs for TV including segments for the *Lokar Car TV Show* and a *DetailFest Special* to be announced.

2 of the people and cars we shot for TV were,


Corey aka *CEE DOG* and his Saturn Sky
Adam aka *Harleyguy* and his pristine black Corvette
*Cory being interviewed for his segment on TV*
Photo courtesy of Bill aka LegacyGT









*Adam being interviewed for his segment on TV*
Photo courtesy of Bill aka LegacyGT









As we find out when these TV segments will air will post an announcement to the forum.

I think it's a powerful thing to blend these two different mediums together... our TV show "What's in the Garage?" will introduce hundreds, thousands and possibly tens of thousands (or more), of people that make up the general TV audience to the "Discussion Forum World" and as stated above, anytime I get the chance to help bring my forum buddies to the TV world... _well I take that opportunity_.

Adam and Cory, thank you for letting us interview for TV, at this point there's no way of knowing what will make the final cut but if and when your segments are scheduled to air, we'll e sure to share the date, time and network on our forum.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know if I'll ever get to this side of the pond but it is something I would like to do. Chances are slim that we we ever shoot our TV show over here just due to logistics and expenses... but you never know...

Point being, I thrive on showcasing other fellow detailers anytime I have a chance just as much as I like to showcase products and companies.

Having Joe Fernandez and Renny Doyle and Jason Rose as guest at Autogeek was all about enabling detailing enthusiasts to access to these fine gentlemen but it was also about showcasing them in this type of environment, which I think and hope we did a good job.

One of my favorite quotes in life goes like this,

_"You can have everything in life that you want if you will just help enough other people get what they want"_

_*-Zig Ziglar*_


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If you ever do get this side of the Pond im sure we can arrange a few interviewee's for you


----------

